# Homemade Charm for Oberon Cover



## Elena (Mar 16, 2009)

So, I decided to be a little creative this weekend, I went to my local JoAnne's store and bought some charms and beads. Below is what I put together for my new Oberon cover, what do you think?


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

Cute!  I like it!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Love it.. So creative.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Pretty!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Very, very pretty! Great job!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

Very pretty! Love it!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Very creative! Wish I was... sigh


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Very nice, you put extra magic to the cover...


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Very cool!! Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## Elena (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  Although the Oberon Maple Creekbed (Saddle) is beautiful on its own, I had to add just a little bit of color to the front, since I didn't order my second choice of the Oberon ROH in purple.    
Cheers!


----------



## sirsell (Mar 1, 2009)

very nice...I should do something like this for the wife!  She'd love it


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Lovely! It' so much fun to add a little personality!


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

that is beautiful!!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool, a nice unique and personal touch to it.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

That looks great. Before I found someone to trade charms with me, (I didn't like the wolf head) I used a little charm I had from a bracelet-it's a little bookworm reading his book with his glasses on.........it was cute, and now I can change them once in awhile. 
The color you added "pops" nicely 
kjn


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Very cool


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

That looks really cute, I love it


----------

